# House Clearing



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What's "house clearance?" Are you doing demo?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

A simple Fart could be house clearing.


Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always had the best luck with a real respirator.

I have a 3M and use the asbestos filters for everything.

You only get one set of lungs, why use a crappy non-filtered mask?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a MSA mask with forced air. Filters and blowers are belt mounted with full face shield/mask

Something like this
https://us.msasafety.com/Air-Purify...s-(PAPR)/Responder®-PAPR/p/000100003000001650

I love it no fog or dust in eyes, nose or mouth.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I have a MSA mask with forced air. Filters and blowers are belt mounted with full face shield/mask
> 
> Something like this
> https://us.msasafety.com/Air-Purify...s-(PAPR)/Responder®-PAPR/p/000100003000001650
> ...


You use that for everything?

Seems like overkill but if it's comfortable I'm all for it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You use that for everything?
> 
> Seems like overkill but if it's comfortable I'm all for it.


Yes It is great. NO fogging, no pressure trying too breath, dust don't matter and I find it cooler then a standard face respirator. Think of the difference like snorkeling and scuba diving, they both let you see underwater but give me Scuba any day.

I bought it after the fire and had to sand the whole house with an angle grinder and 24 grit. Dig into the charred timber and send out a black cloud and just keep going. I use it for my woodworking also, no sawdust in eyes or nose


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Yes It is great. NO fogging, no pressure trying too breath, dust don't matter and I find it cooler then a standard face respirator. Think of the difference like snorkeling and scuba diving, they both let you see underwater but give me Scuba any day.
> 
> I bought it after the fire and had to sand the whole house with an angle grinder and 24 grit. Dig into the charred timber and send out a black cloud and just keep going. I use it for my woodworking also, no sawdust in eyes or nose


I've been a diver for years and like a full face mask but haven't used one for dust.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've been a diver for years and like a full face mask but haven't used one for dust.


I'm a muff diver diver and I always go full face. Just sayin'


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

flyboy said:


> I'm a muff diver diver and I always go full face. Just sayin'


The tongue:biggrin: is the last thing to go.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I usually clear my house with an AR15.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I usually clear my house with an AR15.



I dont think thats a option in the uk. God bless America


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Jesus would never approve of a gun. Except maybe a nail gun.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Jesus liked hammers ... just sayin'


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Jesus was a liberal.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Jesus was a liberal.


Back then liberals weren’t so bad. But he was a communist. And a Jew.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

This must be the type of discussion we only allow pro's in to participate.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

We should have a sign that says “Pros and fornicators only.”


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> We should have a sign that says “Pros and fornicators only.”


Hi Hack Boy. :vs_wave:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I'm a muff diver diver and I always go full face. Just sayin'



If you need fresh air supplied you need to up the quality of your prey!


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Jesus would never approve of a gun. Except maybe a nail gun.


Got proof?
Maybe from the Book of Ezekiel?


----------

